# Anyone having success with Nexium ? Seems to help me.



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Just wondered if anyone else is on Nexium. I am going on my third month and it really seems to help better than Prilosec was. 1 40mg capsul a day is what I am taking and I really do not watch my diet that closely; would really help if I did.Mark


----------



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

How is it better than Prilosec? When/if I ever get health insurance again I was thinking of trying it. I was on Prilosec for several years and had super results. I just wish it wasn't so expensive, the OTC products just don't do the job.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I take Nexium once a day now was up to twice a day but have been re-diagnosed after another scope. Seems to be working fine now. Drugs work differently for different people. Be glad you found your pill. After being on Reglan for 6 months now I dont seem to have a problem with diets anymore thankfully.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I tried the little purple pill last Fall (for my stomach, actually), upon the doc's urging, but, alas, my delicate little nervous system couldn't take it. Horrible chills and other stuff - symptoms I'd been trying to get rid of for a couple of years, reaggravated big time by Nexium. Zantac works fine for me, but when I had reflux really bad a couple years ago, it probably wouldn't have.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

It always interests me how a med can work so well for one and not another. I'm glad to hear Nexium works so well for you, Marka, the relief must be wonderful. I was originally put on Zantac (oh, the headaches it caused!!), then on Nexium (burning chest, headaches and some awful neurological side effects) and finally on Prevacid, which works like a charm. I now got a note from my insurer that they sure would like it if I took Nexium instead, as it's a formulary or blah de blah blah blah (it must be cheaper for them to supply). I'm not going to comply and hope they don't force me.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I do not get any side effects from Nexium that I can tell. I do know it is working though. I do not get pain in the gut like I used to with prilosec and it was not from the prilosec either.


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

I am a Prilosec taker but my doc did give me some Nexium samples. I took only one and did not notice a difference at all so I figured I'd stick with the Prilosec. I am very nervous about taking medications, they kind of scare me, and it took me awhile to get over my fears with Prilosec, which I have been on for 2 years now. Did the Nexium work well for you right away or is it something you noticed over a few weeks. Just wondering if I should give it another try.Christine


----------



## hurting to long (Oct 30, 2001)

I was on Prilosec for about 5 years. It stopped helping. I was given Nexium and it works even better than Prilosec. NO ACID REFLUX -- WHAT A RELIEF!!! Works great for me so far after a little over a year now.


----------

